# She said she's thinking about leaving....



## ewaiea (Sep 25, 2010)

My wife and I have had issues in our marriage which is a little over 2 years old. We've been together for 3 years. She has a daughter from a previous marriage - I have come a long way throughout this time to accept her daughter into my life. A couple of times we almost split up because of our differences on raising her kid.

I should state I had a vasectomy at age 27 and don't want to have kids of my own. 

My wife recently got back from a trip to see her sister - instead of being happy to see me when she got back she talked to a therepist and now wants to perhaps move out of state and end it. She hasn't decided if that's what she'll do yet.

I've put her in this place before but I insisted that we seek help which we did and it did help. But now she says I'm not the husband she thought I was and we might be better off apart. 

How long should I give her to make up her mind?


----------



## troubledd (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi ewaiea, the answer is always communication and not fighting. So you have to listen and not pass judgement or be insulted or get angry. That will push her away. Once you get it all out of her and deal with your own feelings about it, come back to her and tell her you're willing to work on your issues. Of course you will have to try to make these changes in a true way otherwise you are fooling yourself that this will not happen all over again. My two cents. When you say that you've come a long way in accepting her daughter, this may be part of the problem obviously. She wants both of them to be accepted whole heartedly not just her.


----------



## Brioli (Sep 6, 2010)

troubledd said:


> Hi ewaiea, the answer is always communication and not fighting. So you have to listen and not pass judgement or be insulted or get angry. That will push her away. Once you get it all out of her and deal with your own feelings about it, come back to her and tell her you're willing to work on your issues. Of course you will have to try to make these changes in a true way otherwise you are fooling yourself that this will not happen all over again. My two cents. When you say that you've come a long way in accepting her daughter, this may be part of the problem obviously. She wants both of them to be accepted whole heartedly not just her.


Well said, well said...


----------

